# Pink Floyd discussion.



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i know there's a few fanboys like myself here, so... 

Animals. David Gilmour's shining achievement in a stellar career. 

as much as i love "shine on" or "comfortably numb" (and i do), there's just such a sustained angry fever pitch on this album that floors me every time i hear it. this is the band with something to prove. 

discuss.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Animals is one of my favourite PF albums as well. It's up there with Meddle. 

DG's solo release On an Island is often overlooked. Great songs and playing.

Here's a very cool documentary on PF. 6 parts in total. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNHu8AZxJmo


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I never got into Pink Floyd too much, but it that never stopped me from realizing David Gilmour is an incredible guitarist. I really enjoyed his first solo album. I know a Pink Floyd fan who didn't get why I liked that album, but not Floyd so much. He thought it was very "Floydish"--maybe it's actually Roger Waters I don't like?

In any case--I do think Gilmour is an incredible guitarist, and I like a lot of his solo work.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned they never recorded a bad album. Not even sure I have a favourite, but Animals is good. There's a YouTube video of some guys discovering Gilmore's boat/studio...pretty cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here and Animals. Their 3 greatest albums for me - recorded in a stretch between 1973 and 1977. Wish you were Here is actually my favourite - some of Gilmours greatest guitar work on Shine On You Crazy Diamond. I also really like the lyrics on Wish You were Here - "its called riding the gravy train", "Oh, by the way, which ones Pink?" etc. I sense a little disgust with the record industry there, no ?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I think 'The Wall' is the only recording that they put out that I've listened to from beginning to end in one sitting. Definately one of my favorite albums of all time.

I know all of their big tunes from previous albums, and I might have heard all of Dark Side of the Moon, but I can't say for sure as I don't think I've ever actually laid hands on it.

I hear allot of music second hand from bands covering it, in some cases (mostly with new music) the originals sound strange to me when I hear them for the first time.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Once Pulse got released I stopped listening to the studio albums. The two Pulse discs cover everything I love about Floyd done so perfectly well live. The second disc in particular...god I love that second disc so much. The studio recording of Dark Side seems flat compared to the second Pulse disc now.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Definately love the three afformentioned albums, but I really dig all the ones before them as well. At the very least, I've listened to all the albums before DSOTM more than to those after The Wall, or any of Roger's or Gilmour's stuff.

As far as albums before DSOTM, I pro'lly like Obscured by Clouds (especially Childhood's End) by clouds the best... I guess you could say its no coincidence that it comes right before DSOTM, but I think there are at least a couple of magnificent songs on all the other albums as well.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm a huge Floyd fan although I really haven't listened to them in years. DSOTM will always be my favourite although "The Wall" was probably my first exposure to them. I basically love everything they did but I'm partial to the early stuff. "Echoes" from "Meddle" is one of their greatest in my opinion.

I went through a bit of a Syd Barrett phase back in highschool, I even had a nehru shirt made for me that looked just like Syd's on the cover of "The Piper At The Gates of Dawn". The band I was in played "Interstellar Overdive" at a school dance. Let's just say that didn't go over that well. 

Jim


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Like most pl my first exposure was the Wall, then DSOTM ,then I got into the really early stuff ! Fav albums .
Meddle
DSOTM
Animals
but I listen to them all,also not to be over looked is The Roger Waters stuff,
and if you don't have it In the flesh live DVD ! cheers!:rockon:


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Love pretty much everything they did. My two favorite albums are Meddle and Obscured By Clouds. The album More (between Saucerful and Ummagumma) is interesting cause it's the first album with the classic line up.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I like them all but my favourite album period is Animals,it also contains my favourite song Dogs.Other stand out Floyd albums for me are Meddle,Obscured by clouds,Wish you were here and about half of Atom heart mother.All three of the Gilmour solo albums are good as well,I like the first self titled one best.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Huge PF fan! 

Favorite album: Meddle

I don't think there's one song that I don't like ... PF is pretty much the only band I have never stopped listening to. Tons of music comes and goes for me but PF consistently stays on my play list for as long as I can remember listening to music in general.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

iggs said:


> Huge PF fan!
> 
> Favorite album: Meddle
> 
> I don't think there's one song that I don't like ... PF is pretty much the only band I have never stopped listening to. Tons of music comes and goes for me but PF consistently stays on my play list for as long as I can remember listening to music in general.


I like most of Pink Floyds albums but Meddle was one I could never get in to. Of course its got to be 30 years since I've heard it. Maybe I should pickup a copy and see if my thoughts toward it has changed.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Meddle is a great album.Just the track echoes is enough reason to purchase the album.But as a bonus all the other tracks are great as well.Fearless is another great track from that album.


Hears echoes part one from live in pompei.A dvd every pink floyd fan should own imho.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLJ_QVfT_wM&feature=related


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My intro to PF was the Wall. I think I was in grade 5 at the time and was hooked on comfortably numb. The solos just grabbed me. Too bad my parents didn't give me a guitar back then! I coulda been a contenda! 

I have the Pulse CD and DVD - fantastic stuff. I really enjoy Gilmour's solo releases and especially his DVD from a few years ago.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

It all depends on taste really. Pink Floyd is, in my opinion, the only band who's sound just continually evolved and never sounded the same from album to album. Every one of their albums is different from the last and has its own special and awsome sound. With that in mind, Echoes is probably the biggest link in the bands history. It kept in mind their past psychedelic era but made it more presentable in a pop sense and it also showed where they were headed with Obscured by Clouds and especially Dark Side of the Moon. More melodic catchy songs, but still spacey and psychedelic. My personal fav is Wish You Were Here because I feel it is their best musically, followed closely by Dark Side of the Moon. Closer to Animals and The Wall, I found that Waters got too much influence on the bands sound and took away the melodic nature of their earlier albums in favor of more heavy, rhythmic pieces. That being said, I play in a Pink Floyd cover band and we do almost the entire first half of the Wall and lots of the second. So I am still a big fan of it, but I feel that they were much more of a BAND from Meddle till Wish You Were Here era, rather that Roger Waters and his backup band.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dark side of the moon has got to be my favorite Floyd album as a whole but my all time favorite song is Shine on you crazy diamond. The album wish you were here is a close second favorite because of it.


----------

